# Tecumseh VM100-157012A 6328D



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I need either a manual or at least some info on this engine. I would like to know what year it was made. And I need to find some pictures of how the carb was set up. I have the carb. But not sure how it was connected to the speed control and the governor.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Tecumseh uses the Julian Calendar for their dating system, and only uses the last digit of the year. The last set of numbers you gave (6328D) shows that it was built on the 328th day of xxx6 year. Could be 1986, 1996, 2006, etc. Do you have a pic of the carb and linkage? Might be able to help you get it hooked up. I'm a Tecumseh/Lauson certified tech. If I don't know, I probably have a pic at work in one of my service manuals.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I will try to get a picture of it tomorrow. There are numbers on it. I tried to rebuild it. But could not get all the parts. Put it back on and it won't run. When I hold my fingers over the air inlet it will try to run. But then it quits. Tried turning the adjustment screw in, nothing. I reset the bowl thinking it was sticking open. What I am really having trouble with is the bracket that bolts to the top of it. The wires that come from the grovernor don't seem to want to hook up right.


----------

